# Hey CHELSEA, Check them buns.



## BigGuy (21/7/18)

Chelsea will launch at Vapecon 2018 at selected vendors.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy (21/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/7/18)

I love those Chelsea buns with the extra icing!!!!
This is going to be great to try out and see how it fares as a vape


----------



## BigGuy (2/8/18)




----------

